# peppered cockroach



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2010)

How many peppered species are there? Mine have multiplied so much, I don't know what to do with em! The babies are always in the food hiding and it is so funny to watch them.


----------



## swords (May 8, 2010)

You could buy a larger reptile and feed them to it or visit your local reptile shop with an offer to sell them some "pet roaches". Roaches have become popular as feeders and pets nowadays but shops don't tend have them. I mentioned my colonys to my local herp shop owner and she said "bring em on down when you have extra, people have been asking about them!" I have B Dubias (guyana orange spot) and Madagascar hissers but at the moment not too many since I will be sending a couple starter colony groups to some web friends who want them but it's good to have a backup plan for when their populations do explode in the warm weather.


----------



## DannyN (May 9, 2010)

If you have too many Id gladly take some off your hands. My chameleons love roaches of all species


----------



## Zephyr (May 10, 2010)

As far as species, there are

_Archimandrita tesselata_, the giant peppered roach; These are big, lovable, tame roaches that get from 2.8-3.5 inches.

_Archimandrita marmorata_, the ??? peppered roach; These may or may not be in the hobby but if they are, they're more skittish than the tesselata

And sometimes you'll hear lobster roaches, _Nauphoeta cinerea_, called peppered roaches. These are 1-1.5 inch, glass-climbing, grey roaches that are excellent feeders due to their capability to reproduce rapidly and grow quickly.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2010)

ok, I got the tesselatas then, and u were selling which?


----------



## Zephyr (May 11, 2010)

The ones in the ad are tesselata.


----------

